# reemplazar Ringtones Nokia 1100



## rsturuguay (Sep 10, 2007)

Alguien sabe como se pueden reemplazar los ringtones originales del celular Nokia 1100 por otros que yo quiera componer y dejarlos?

Hay algunos tonos que son una porquería

Saludos a la comunidad!


----------



## sharky (Nov 23, 2007)

hasta donde todo el planeta sabe no se puede olvidalo


----------

